# Touche pomme ? ? ?



## eva98 (19 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir,

Question peut être bête, mais quelle est la touche POMME sur MACBOOK ???
car elle n'est pas présentée comme telle.

Merci.

En même temps, comment faire une capture d'écran sur MAC ? (IMPR. ECRAN sur PC).




Merci


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juin 2008)

COMMAND

celle avec le logo
&#8984;


----------



## steiner (19 Juin 2008)

La touche pomme, c'est cmd. La vrai touche pomme a disparue il y a quelques mois :'( (1an p e ?)

Pour les captures d'écran. Soit tu lances le logiciel capture, qui doit se trouver dans utilitaire.
Soit tu vas voir dans : préférences système -> clavier et souris -> raccourcis clavier : et tu regardes lequel c'est pour capture écran.
exemple : maj + cmd + 3


----------



## eva98 (19 Juin 2008)

Merci bien 

Dommage de la disparition de la touche POMME


----------



## theoliane (19 Juin 2008)

pour imprimer l'écran, il y a des raccourcis clavier (que je ne sais plus...) mais aussi un widget très pratique : 
*ScreenShot Plus *

qui permet plein de trucs.


----------



## Dr Troy (19 Juin 2008)

Pour les raccourcis il y a Shift + Cmd + 3 pour une capture de tout l'écran (en png, sur le bureau par défaut) mais également Shift + Cmd + 4 qui permet de sélectionner seulement une zone, et si tu appuis sur espace, tu peux capturer un élément automatiquement (une fenêtre, ou seulement le dock ou une icône par exemple).

Voila pour les petites précisions


----------



## acidburn441 (21 Juin 2008)

J'avais cherché aussi, et bah moi en tout cas, jsuis déçu que la touche pomme n'existe plus :'( lol

Ciao


----------



## r e m y (21 Juin 2008)

eva98 a dit:


> ...
> 
> En même temps, comment faire une capture d'écran sur MAC ? (IMPR. ECRAN sur PC).
> 
> Merci



POmme-Shift-3 : copie d'écran
POmme-Shift-4: copie d'une partie d'écran sélectionnée à la souris
Pomme-Shift-4 suivi d'Espace: capture d'une fenêtre

Les mêmes avec CTRL en plus et la copie passe dans le presse-papier prête à être collée


Sinon dans le dossier Utilitaires , il y a l'utilitaire Capture qui permet de faire des captures d'écran avec retardateur (ce qui laisse le temps d'aller dérouler un menu par exemple)


----------



## eva98 (27 Juin 2008)

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## charlevoix (20 Mai 2009)

Par contre, le symbole (autre que la pomme, le genre de carré avec 4 petits ronds à chaque coin) est resté le même


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (24 Avril 2011)

Tiens, à propos, quel est le nom de ce caractère : &#8984; ? 
Outre le fait que cela corresponde à la touche commande.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h49 ----------

Ha bien voilà... y-à cas googeliser...


----------



## r e m y (25 Avril 2011)

Ca va etre marrant sur les forums....

"Pour un copier/coller sur Mac c'est simple; tu fais cloverleaf-C, twiddle-V.
Par contre si tu préfères supprimer l'élement original; alors tu peux directement faire un splodge-X au lieu du squiggle-C, puis tu vas coller le résultat d'un délicat rugbeater-V"


----------



## Luxless (25 Avril 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Ca va etre marrant sur les forums....
> 
> "Pour un copier/coller sur Mac c'est simple; tu fais cloverleaf-C, twiddle-V.
> Par contre si tu préfères supprimer l'élement original; alors tu peux directement faire un splodge-X au lieu du squiggle-C, puis tu vas coller le résultat d'un délicat rugbeater-V"



T'as ensoleillé ma journée ! J'ai ri...


----------



## toto333 (24 Novembre 2014)

Perso je trouve ça assez chiant que les touches on 3 noms différents, shift=maj, alt=option, pomme=command etc.


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Novembre 2014)

Et moi, perso, je trouve honteux qu'Apple ait viré la pomme sur le clavier.
Pis maintenant je passe pour un vieux quand je dis : "t'as qu'à faire pomme C".
Super, , merci Apple.


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2014)

Et plus personne ne comprends pourquoi Calogero a un titre nommé "Pomme C"
en encore moins les paroles

Un peu d'amour, copié-collé
Un peu d'amour, pomme c

Certains pourraient imaginer que le C fait référence à Chirac et pomme à son slogan "mangez des pommes"!


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Novembre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Et plus personne ne comprends pourquoi Calogero a un titre nommé "Pomme C"



C'est drôle que tu en parles, je me faisais justement la même réflexion en écrivant ma dérisoire petite contribution à ce fil. Et quand on voit son public, on peut se dire qu'une grosse majorité ne peut pas comprendre.
Et pour être tout à fait franc, je ne comprenais pas non plus. À ma décharge, je n'ai fait le rapprochement que dernièrement en voyant le titre écrit.


----------

